# Armie choice



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm considering starting fantasy, just to collect at first. I can't decide between Lizardmen or Tombkings. Can I paint the lizardmen some colour other than blue?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Its only this edition that some games developer decided that lizardmen are blue.
Before they could be any colour you wanted(fluff wise) It was just about spawnings.
There is no law that says you need to paint them a specific colour and most disagree with the new gw policy of orcs are green lizards are blue at the end of the day it doesn't affect the way they play anymore than if you leave them plastic coloured.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi dude not quite sure what army you should go for as I have not seen either being played yet 
But on the army colours you could lizard men pink with yellow poker dots if really wanted to(please dont lol) 
With tomb kings there is just lost of bone to paint and I suppose that could get tedious after a while.
Best option go to you LFGS and have a read through both army books and pick one that you like the look of, be it fluff,rules or painting. 
Hope this helps

Cheers

Jimbob


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

jimbob1254 said:


> With tomb kings there is just lost of bone to paint and I suppose that could get tedious after a while.


Bloody easy though; can of white 'spray and some brown/black ink. You'd have an army in ten minutes.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I beg to differ with neilbatte on one point: it really does seem to make a difference in how the models play if they're painted. Some units do have a higher learning curve and do extremely poorly the first game after painting, but usually it's the unpainted units that just can't seem to live up to the painted ones' performance. And no, gamers are NOT superstitious!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

If it's an issue, Lizardmen are considered the more powerful 'dex. Tomb Kings are one of the oldest and weakest in Fantasy, but Lizardmen can pull some nasty stuff. As for painting, you can do whatever you want with your models, and if you need to, just create new fluff for it.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I envy the Lizardmen colour schemes, a blazing orange lizardmen is rather amazing to look at, whilst My grave guards are dark angels green, boltgun metal, bleached bone, a bit of lich purple (my Army uniformed colour) and also a lot of browns, Lizardmen you really can't go wrong when painting them, and thats why I collect a few of the metal models soley to paint them.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I looked a bit more at them and it came down to mounts. I've chosen Lizardmen. I LOVE cold ones. Should I buy the battalion, or just individual boxes?


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

Excellent choice. Lizardmen were my very first army, back when I was an ickle lad. I'd start with boxes; go general first, get some troops in; then you can get blisters etc.


----------

